# HOME VISIT NEEDED in Davenport, FL



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Please cross post if you or someone you know may be able to help.

Please help a little dachshund through the final step of getting to 
their forever home. Southern States Dachshund Rescue is looking for 
someone in the Davenport, FL area who would be able to do a home 
visit.

Adopter Info
Stephanie
Davenport, FL 33837

Please contact me off list at [email protected] yahoo.com if you can 
help us with this and I'll send you the rest of the info and our 
homevisit report.

Thank you very much for your assistance.

Shelly Bohan
Southern States Dachshund Rescue
Home Visit Coordinator
www.ssdr.org


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I posted this to the Lab Retriever Rescue of Florida group. I'm hoping someone can help in southern FL.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

marathon1 said:


> I posted this to the Lab Retriever Rescue of Florida group. I'm hoping someone can help in southern FL.


Thank you so much, every bit helps  I hope so to


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Excuse my stupidity, but what is a home visit? I live in Jacksonville.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Romeo said:


> Excuse my stupidity, but what is a home visit? I live in Jacksonville.


Where a rescue has someone come to ones home to make sure it's a proper home for the adoptive doggie/animal  Usually a requirement if adopting a pet from a rescue to assure it will be the best possible placement for pet  HTH


----------

